# need info on horse farm in georgia



## precious12 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, i am looking into buying a horse from a barn in GA called Council farms or completeequine. com i wanted to know if anybody has delt with them or knows of people who had, i want to know if the experience was bad or good and i am might buy a horse unseen from them, if anybody lives near cordele, GA and would be willing to go try the horse i will be considering out for me and tell me what you think i would be willing to pay someone, but i just cannot drive that far. 
Thanks a bunch
Liz


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Look them up. Find out everything you possibly can about them. Ask if you can talk to previous buyers and see how their experiences were with this particular farm..


----------



## Hisgirl (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh honey...that's a big deal to buy a horse sight unseen. Cordele is about less than two hours south of me. I'm not experienced enough but my friend is a trainer. What would you be wanting to pay? I know she could use the money and I would totally trust her opinion. Let me know....


----------

